# need a dog



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

i am sad to say my 9 year old hunting dog, buddy died of a type of cancer. i want a fullblooded german shepard, but i need one for as cheap as possible. if anyone knows any breeders in ohio, let me know


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Chk The Humane Society And Rescue Groups......


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

not sure where you are, but i always see a sign for akc shepards at a house just outside of harrisburgh on top of the hill towards Mt. Sterling on 62.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. We recently had to put down our almost 9 year old Golden Retriever. Wish I could help you in your search for a new Shep, but I do not know of any breeders...sorry.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry about your loss, I remember when we had to put my lab down, it always sucks. Mabye a dumb question but do you or are you planning on hunting with the shepherd or just want a house/guard dog?


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

house dog, but the last dog i had loved to chase squirrles, so i want one like it


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

i got a german shepard puppy


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Bigcfisher-congrats, how about some pics of your new arrival?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry about your lost BigC
But congrats on a getting a new one. Our lab is 11 and just got a bird from the fence yesterday. I am still in shock, it can barely walk, always sleeps, and doesnt eat well. And it explodes on this bird!


----------

